# 3184 won't cut evenly



## Mblbaj6 (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a 3184, that the center blade won't cut as low as the outside blades. Any suggestions to help trouble shoot the problem?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Any photos? The mower deck is supposed to be slightly lower in the front than rear. That is exactly opposite of any I have ever leveled before. Try this link to the manual, page 33. http://www.manualslib.com/manual/33969/Cub-Cadet-3184.html?page=34#manual


----------



## Pahern99 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds like you need to lower the front of the deck. Usually the blades are positioned in a triangle formation, with the center blade in the front slightly. If you have the front end of the deck higher up, the side blades will be at lower than the center blade. Try lowering the front of the deck a little bit more than the difference is in the grass cut. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mblbaj6 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks you for the help. I dropped the front of the deck as low as it will go and it appears that that was the issue. Thanks again.


----------

